# Looking for good ob/gyn reference guide



## lorijmcc (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi, I am a new to coding ob/gyn procedures and wondered if anyone could recommend a good ob/gyn reference guide.  Thanks!


----------



## btucker76 (Jan 20, 2011)

I love my Ingenix OB/GYN Coding Companion. I don't go a day without using it.


----------



## lorijmcc (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Becky.


----------



## ljhaley@gmail.com (Jan 24, 2011)

*Good coding sources*

Hi there! 
I too adore my Ingenix OB/GYN Coding Companion. but I also love (for newbies like myself), the ACOG "Procedural Coding in Obstetrics and Gynecology" book, FREE to ACOG members, a nifty little book with everything you need! Lots of scenarios and suggestions and point blank "this never pays" data! Good luck!  Linda


----------

